# Cape Cod Canal vs sailing around



## sully75 (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm planning a trip from Newport to Maine and maybe Canada. Hopefully leaving in a week. Ill be single handed. 

Could someone describe the differences in the trip via the canal vs sailing around the cape? I'd love to sail around ideally. That said I'd like to get north sooner than later. 

Thoughts?


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Hmmm.. perhaps an extra 100 miles or so? Heading single handed for a coast know as one of the prime graveyards of the Atlantic? The govermit spent all the dough to build a canal to avoid the distance and nastiness associated with outside the Cape, and you ask if you should give it a shot? Sort of a scary question.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Use the canal. Much safer, quicker, more convenient, etc.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

We've gone both ways. If your plan is to hop along the coast, or even just do an overnight deadhead to anyplace in Maine, definitely go through the canal. If your plan is for an initial landfall in Nova Scotia, then going "around" the outside is an option, but you need to plan on 2 (unless you are wicked fast!) or more nights offshore before initial landfall if you are headed towards Yarmouth, Lunenburg, Shelborn, etc. Draw a rum line from NS to the canal entrance...NS is a lot of East, not so much North. If you decide on the outside trip, check the weather, there's no place to hide on the back cape, and you'll be a bit offshore for the rest.

Either way, check currents for the canal and/or Vineyard/Nantucket sound.

Best of luck with your trip.


----------



## Michael K (Feb 27, 2006)

You'll need to time the tide through the canal as the current can be quite swift. Since it will have to be in your favor it will also be a great time saver.


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Inside*

As other's have said, the difference between inside/outside is almost 100 NM, with inside being the shorter. If you had crew, great weather, and the desire to explore. I may have said outside.

Going around, you really don't have a lot of "duck in ports" for weather. Hyannis and Martha's Vineyard are probably the last ones on the upper cape. Dennisport maybe could take you if you have a shallow draft. Harwichport is tiny and not really a suitable place. Chatham is doable if you can negotiate the ever changing sand bars/shallows. Not easy to get into if you need to in a hurry. After Chatham, your basically on your own, 40 NM, until Provincetown (P-Town), but there you need to basically do almost a complete 360 as you need to go around all the way around Race Point/P-Town to get into the harbor which is on the Bay side.

Using the Canal (inside), once through you have a lot more options for weather. Sandwich on the Bay (east) end oft he canal, Plymouth, Scituate (a favorite of mine) are within a few hours of the canal. P-Town is only 25 NM or so from the canal.

If your goal is not to circumnavigate Cape Cod, I really don't see any reason to go outside. Inside is easier to navigate, safer, quicker, and has more weather options.

DrB


----------



## sully75 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks that settles it. Canal it is.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I was reading the navigational information. and looking at the charts of the CCC. It Looks at least if not easier then transiting the C&D down this way, which I have done a few times. I can only dream of such trips going north. What type boat do you have Sully? 
I picture me in a 38-42ft full keel boat someday  with a NEW engine would be so cool.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

sully75 said:


> Thanks that settles it. Canal it is.


Slow down for the big tugs, barges, etc. They push up a frightful bow wave.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

AND.. big displacement hull sports fishing boats with blind fly bridge "captains" on the helm LOL


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

deniseO30 said:


> I was reading the navigational information. and looking at the charts of the CCC. It Looks at least if not easier then transiting the C&D down this way, which I have done a few times. I can only dream of such trips going north. What type boat do you have Sully?
> I picture me in a 38-42ft full keel boat someday  with a NEW engine would be so cool.


The CCC Canal is like the C&D times ten with current. We have been in the CCC in a ripping current of 5+ knots.

The approach from the south up Buzzards Bay can be a bit rough also when wind is against current.

+1 for Sicciuate


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Interesting read;
Cape Cod Canal - Navigation, Passage, Transit, & Distance Information
_*"all vessels, including pleasure vessels, must be able to transit the land cut portion of the canal, between the Cape Cod Canal Control Station in Buzzards Bay and the East Mooring Basin in Sandwich (approximately 5.9 NM) within 2 hours and 30 minutes against a 6 knot foul current. Those vessels unable to comply with this restriction must avail themselves of a helper tug, at the vessels owner's expense, or await a favorable current.

"In the event vessels within the confines of the canal fail to perform and are unable to make sufficient headway against the currents, the marine traffic controller may activate a helper tug to assist." I will let you take a guess on who pays for that!"*_


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

I have transited the canal a few times both at day and night and I do not recall being tracked or monitored in any way. I think this may be just to keep the sightseers and fisherman out.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

It all kinda makes someone with a near 30 year old boat and engine wonder about even attempting such trips. Even though I do dream of that 38-42 ft boat someday.  Just the C&D gives me pause when entering, yet gives me joy on entering the upper chessie.

So, I assume people take a mooring or drop the hook at either end until the tidal current are good for the trip?


----------



## captden (Jun 28, 2000)

Growing up in New England I have traversed the canal many times, first time had the current against me. The people that were walking along the path were making better time than I was. Never seen the time limit enforced. Getting the current right you can do the whole canal in 45 min-hour. I have sailed the complete east coast a few times and the CCC was the only cape I've never done outside


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Travel along the Canal edge and the adverse current pretty much disappears.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

sailingfool said:


> Travel along the Canal edge and the adverse current pretty much disappears.


I know this! from all the years of canoeing rivers! Duh.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree that going outside affords no port of refuge. But, I also just think the canal is fun. How often does one transit a canal? Worth the trip, particularly if you can time a fair current.

There is an LOA that requires checking in with canal control, which I'm sure we are all below. Can't recall it exactly. However, I always give them a call anyway and they will let you know if there are any big boats coming the other way. Not necessary though, it just puts your head in the game.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

The canal is wide and straightforward. Just get the current right. Worry more about the conditions in CC Bay. It can get pretty nasty. +1 for NOT trying to go around. There are no good bailouts, a lot of shoals and currents. You can anchor just south of the canal entrance channel and wait for the current to switch.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

smurphny said:


> The canal is wide and straightforward. Just get the current right. Worry more about the conditions in CC Bay. It can get pretty nasty. +1 for NOT trying to go around. There are no good bailouts, a lot of shoals and currents. You can anchor just south of the canal entrance channel and wait for the current to switch.


Agreed, it's the bays on each end that you have to worry about. You can meet some crazy seas at either end depending on wind direction.

Going North, I think Onset is hard to beat for an anchorage, overnight (or?) or to wait for a fair current through to Cape Cod Bay. Not far off the Canal, good anchorage or marina options and well protected.


----------



## mgiguere (May 22, 2004)

This is all true; however, one of my favorite trips when we were in Marblehead was a circumnavigation around Cape Cod coming down thru the canal and out to Nantucket for a jumping off point. We (wouldn't have done it singlehanded) flew the spinnaker all the way up the "forearm" after picking our way out from Nantucket in the fog...(no gps then in the 80's). Storm came in at the top so instead of stopping in Provincetown as planned (which would have required a long merciless beat), we simply reached to Scituate...non stop from Natucket. Quite a ride. Motored back to Marblehead the next day in no wind. Memorable.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

TomMaine said:


> Agreed, it's the bays on each end that you have to worry about. You can meet some crazy seas at either end depending on wind direction.
> 
> Going North, I think Onset is hard to beat for an anchorage, overnight (or?) or to wait for a fair current through to Cape Cod Bay. Not far off the Canal, good anchorage or marina options and well protected.


Coming out of the canal, going across to Ptown was the only time I have ever had a wave break right into the cockpit. Other boats crossing were turning back running for cover. CC Bay seems to get that square wave effect like Gardiner's Bay. Nasty.


----------

